# Return Customer



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well 2nd storm of the season. This customer wants to come back 
I clean other lots around it there is 5 on that road and I was in and out there before they was open at 6am and the Company has it didn't show up till 11.30 am

I was happy they found somebody else its a pain in the a$$ to clean
The drives, out lined in red is steep. Skid cant climb it even a truck has a hard time trying get up it. Most time I salt the crap out of it

I did this lot since the building was built back late 90s

They called ,said they wanted to come back only for snow 
Thinking I'm going raise it 20% , since its just snow, use to be everything It was year contract now they just want me do the snow.

They know my salt price went up when I turned my bid in this fall.

Going turn in my contract for them to sign Monday

Should I raise it Or leave it the same price ??? $75 per visit

I hate to turn down work I don't really need it but there is money to be made there since I'm already there. But its a pain in the a$$ to clean.
Maybe if I raise the price they might not want to sign the contract then I don't have to worry about it.
Its about a 15 min job (empty lot up to 4'' with a Skid. Its a per visit lot with no trigger. 1 side walk in the back 30ft x 60'' Walk is a extra price


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say raise the price now, otherwise if they do keep u for a few years you'll be wishing you raised price or atleast be harder to raise price next year I'd think. Plus if it's a PITA the extra $ will help.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I dropped all the hard ones now life is so much easier
Or over raise them for the stress it put on you make it 50% more than last year 
Or tell them it's all included not plowing only 
It's your business do what you want and make sure you feel comfortable


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

I would raise the price for sure.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

ponyboy;1906358 said:


> I dropped all the hard ones now life is so much easier
> Or over raise them for the stress it put on you make it 50% more than last year
> Or tell them it's all included not plowing only
> It's your business do what you want and make sure you feel comfortable


Yep I think that is what I'm going to do

Not sure I will go 50% But For the stress of it 50% doesn't sound bad 
I lost this one and I pick one up to replace it. So the Skid route will take little longer


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd raise the price, $75 seems a little low for that lot.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I never raise the price if they come back. That was my price then and it's the same now, none of the "Thanks for coming back with you're tail between your legs...FU!" feeling. Just "Welcome back, I'm at you service."
In a small town there aren't alot of options, if you are offended they tried someone else your gonna be out of business or dropping your prices fast.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1907904 said:


> I never raise the price if they come back. That was my price then and it's the same now, none of the "Thanks for coming back with you're tail between your legs...FU!" feeling. Just "Welcome back, I'm at you service."
> In a small town there aren't alot of options, if you are offended they tried someone else your gonna be out of business or dropping your prices fast.


My price would stay the same if I get everything back But they only want me for Snow So for that they don't get the same price


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

Antlerart06;1907992 said:


> My price would stay the same if I get everything back But they only want me for Snow So for that they don't get the same price


I would agree.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree...I give my customers a break on year round service, and they would lose their discount on the 1 service if that's all they signed on for.Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mr.Markus;1908047 said:


> I agree...I give my customers a break on year round service, and they would lose their discount on the 1 service if that's all they signed on for.Thumbs Up


Well today the Company that was doing it In there front lawn is a big Forsale sign So maybe I'll get it all back

I turned it in today Yearly contract and Just snow Contract 
They was shock when they seen the price. They couldn't under stand why its higher. So I explained it to them I told them if you want the lower rate you need sign the yearly contract and I made it a 3 yr contract Or sign the 1 year snow contract.

So they said they would call I said ok


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Life's too short for aggravations like this. Had a customer show up yesterday. Said his hours changed and he needed to be plowed out at 5:30 am. Told him it was no problem and he told me he thought I wouldn't be interested and went with someone else. Asked if he was happy with the service and said he was. WTF? Now granted I don't do this for a living, but wouldn't you think he would have at least asked me first? I'll be happy to tell him to go f himself if he comes crawling back...



Antlerart06;1908138 said:


> Well today the Company that was doing it In there front lawn is a big Forsale sign So maybe I'll get it all back
> 
> I turned it in today Yearly contract and Just snow Contract
> They was shock when they seen the price. They couldn't under stand why its higher. So I explained it to them I told them if you want the lower rate you need sign the yearly contract and I made it a 3 yr contract Or sign the 1 year snow contract.
> ...


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

Had a lawn customer do that to me earlier this year. I showed up and another landscape compay was putting in a few new landscape beds around trees and front of the house.

He came outside and said "we thought you were too busy to get to it"...they never even asked.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Oxmow;1910141 said:


> Had a lawn customer do that to me earlier this year. I showed up and another landscape compay was putting in a few new landscape beds around trees and front of the house.
> 
> He came outside and said "we thought you were too busy to get to it"...they never even asked.


From now on, yes, I am too busy. Bye.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm beggining to think mine found a better price, just figured he had to dream up some ******** story. Having to get out at 5:30 doesn't cut it. He is at the end of Provincially plowed road that doesn't get done till the end of a storm, and at a minimum is at the end of a day for a storm.



Oxmow;1910141 said:


> Had a lawn customer do that to me earlier this year. I showed up and another landscape compay was putting in a few new landscape beds around trees and front of the house.
> 
> He came outside and said "we thought you were too busy to get to it"...they never even asked.





Buswell Forest;1912277 said:


> From now on, yes, I am too busy. Bye.


----------

